# Convert Grease Gun to Oil Gun



## Splat (Aug 30, 2017)

Found *this* great writeup about converting a grease gun for oil use. It was originally posted on metalwebnews.com but has been defunct for a good while now. This page at least has pictures to help explain the directions, which the other cached pages of this writeup do not have. I think I'm gonna try this and if it works well enough I may convert my ball oilers to zerks. I hate those dang ball oilers!


----------



## DaveInMi (Aug 30, 2017)

I have been using a converted grease gun for years-- first for little crawlers and now an atlas 7B.  All you have to do is pull out the guts and weld the cap hole so it doesn't leak.  Tip the hose end down and pump away.  Mine is filled with 80/90 wt.  I have a Spriget project too.  I wonder where the Spriget guy used this type gun.  I think lighter weights would work just fine.


----------



## thomas s (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for posting going to build one also.


----------



## dlane (Aug 31, 2017)

This is the one I modified by pulling the plunger rod and spring out , brazed the hole shut , fill with oil invert,  and it will force oil into zerts . The end swivels and articulates it dose not leek.


I'm running way oil in it for the mill that has zerts for knee


----------

